# Bow strings - where are you getting yours?



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I get asked all the time about where to get bowstrings, or even "custom" bowstrings.

So I thought I'd start a thread where folks could list their favorite sources for bowstrings to benefit the forum members.

I make my own, and occasionally one for a student (if they ask very nicely) but usually refer them to Lancasters to buy an Angel or Stone Mountain string - both of which work just fine if black or white is okay with the archer.

However, seldom do kids ever see a multicolored bowstring and not then want one for themselves. So who do you recommend they call for one?


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

I have my own string business and make custom strings .Dream Shot archery


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Cool Joe. Thanks for posting. Could you post some pictures of strings you've made to help folks out?


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I make my own and for my friends. Can't manage a good pinstripe to save my life, but like the fiddling portion of the sport, so enjoy making whatever I can. 

I got lucky and got an Apple Jig, extension, 2 spools of 8125 and a serving jig off a guy for stupid cheap because he makes mostly compound strings and cables and was moving onto better equipment and material. After the first few very shaky examples, they are actually turning out pretty well now. 

Would be interested in the recommendations that come out of this thread though, because I have been asked a few times as well.

Cheers


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 26, 2012)

Our club has a very strong "learn to make your own" policy - a lot of the store bought strings that people have had aren't great and ordering from overseas can take a while.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

John -

Been making my own since I was about 14; that's "over" 40 years. 
I really don't like making them any more, but it goes with the territory. 

I do have to wonder why almost any serious/long term shooter wouldn't. 
Not rocket science, and can't beat the turn-around time. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Franklin7 (Jan 14, 2013)

I got mine from winners choice somebody recomended them to me and it is holding up great!


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Self made. I've made lots for our kids, but I've also had to re serve many of the purchased strings due to poor nock fit.


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

I have always gotten mine from AT member Jurasic Archer (Mike Gerard) [email protected]
Great strings (always round and excellent nock fit) at a great price and he makes them quick and ships Priority Mail. 

He makes a commercial string jig that Lancaster sells but with his fast service I don't need to make my own. 

Hijack time...How often do you change your strings? I'll put 12,000 shots on a string and see no creep or any damage. That means 2 strings a year on my primary bow. I leave this bow strung 24/7. The Halo serving does not even wear and nock fit is fine. I use 452X and Astro Flight but have a few 8190 strings on the way. Am I pushing my luck?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

I bought a Winner's Choice recurve string through a local shop a few years ago - I needed a new string and wanted to throw business to the shop whose indoor range I was shooting at rather than ordering from an outside vendor. It seemed rather expensive for an otherwise ordinary, stock 8125 string (something like $40 at the time) and had defective, uneven yarn tension and I had to send it back. The replacement worked fine, but I haven't felt a need to try Winner's Choice again given the prices.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

K31 - 

I change my strings when enough people tell me they are looking really, REALLY ratty. 
Probably about once a year or a little more often on my regular bow, but I really don't keep track anymore. (D97).
Yes, I do use different strings when changing limbs, etc.

Viper1 out.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Have had several strings built to my specs by Scott's strings. Very nice quality strings in your colors strand count and built to desired length with out twisting. He is selling recurve strings on ebay now at $12 listed as Angel Majesty but will build 8125 to your specs, turn around in less than a week. Also had some compound strings built last year with zero peep rotation from creep. Listed under ebay user wedoarchery, highly recommended as I can't buy the materials to make it worth my time building my own.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.recurves.com

I've had good luck with Chad's strings.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

K31Scout said:


> I have always gotten mine from AT member Jurasic Archer (Mike Gerard) [email protected]
> Great strings (always round and excellent nock fit) at a great price and he makes them quick and ships Priority Mail.
> 
> He makes a commercial string jig that Lancaster sells but with his fast service I don't need to make my own.
> ...


Is that just something he does for acquaintances, or is he 'open' for new business?


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

lksseven said:


> http://www.recurves.com
> 
> I've had good luck with Chad's strings.


I was just looking at his page would you go with the 8190 or 8125?


----------



## ppayne (Jul 13, 2007)

When I started archery I was told that learning to make one's string came with the territory. Of course purchasing a jig ( plus shipping) is a bit of an investment ( some handy guys make their own) however it pays for itself pretty fast. 

Now with this being said, when my poor border collie sees the jig taken out, he goes hide for a bit because he knows he'll have to listen to some bad words coming out in both official languages ( Canada). When I show up at the pearly gates, hopefully good St Pete will see fit to tell me..."okay, listen up here. Here are three secrets I'll reveal: 1. whether or not, the universe has boundaries... 2. why the pad on your Mac double-clicked at random... 3. why you lost the tension with the string material while going around the jig...

In the meanwhile, if you don't mind ordering from Toronto, I have heard good things from Target Pro Archery...good price for good work. The owner is a nice person to do business with ( he is also a member at our club and is well regarded)

Hope this helps

Pascale


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

from EX-Wolverine here on AT, best customer service ever. answered all questions and shipped them out super fast


----------



## md7 (Nov 27, 2013)

On a similar note: (a beginner question)

How often do you replace a string?

When do you replace a string? (I mean what sign to look for? decreased brace height?)


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Archeryshack strings here on A/T are fantastic for the money...


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Friedhelm at K1 makes great strings, as does Scott's strings.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Basilios said:


> I was just looking at his page would you go with the 8190 or 8125?


I've only ever ordered the 8125g strings (not to disparage 8190, I just don't have any experience with it). 16strand (39lb dw).


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I make my own strings, and supply most of my club who are interested in something better/different than a mass produced item.



md7 said:


> How often do you replace a string?
> 
> When do you replace a string? (I mean what sign to look for? decreased brace height?)


if brace height is decreasing then the string is probably stuffed badly, assuming it's nothing loose on the bow itself and it's not just normal stretching.

I think they *need* changing if they are damaged (cut strand, loop serving badly separated or frayed etc) or if they are so frayed/fuzzy that it looks like you are shooting with hairy string. if looked after and undamaged though, they can go for a long, long time. in my observation most people "kill" strings through lack of maintenance - insufficient wax, not cleaning them occasionally etc. abrasion against armguards/chestguards is another factor that causes accelerated wear.

worn centre serving is usually recoverable with a quick reserve, unless the strands underneath are damaged.


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

lksseven said:


> Is that just something he does for acquaintances, or is he 'open' for new business?


I don't know. 
I better find out.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

I've been getting my from ExtremeBowStrings.com - they had great customer service. I'll go there again for any bowstrings i need in the future.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Man what a lot of great info here. Keep 'em coming. Lots of newbies who need to know this stuff.


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

lksseven said:


> Is that just something he does for acquaintances, or is he 'open' for new business?


Yes, he's open for new business. [email protected] $18 shipped priority mail.


----------



## destroyer 350 (Nov 16, 2010)

60X Excellent Strings.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

I own Thompson and Sons Archery Supply. We mainly are a supplier of custom strings to Pro Shops but also build for anyone else wanting our great quality. Have a few jigs and a new Specialty 600 server.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Make my own & for no one else couldnt pay me enough to make them for others
Also I find it like doing maintenance on your bow or fetching arrows etc better you do it rather than pay some one else


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

DIY.

Strings are the only piece of equipment that I can truly produce from raw materials, although I'm getting close with stabs too.

-Grant


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

I order mine from Vapor Trail.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Americas Best Bowstrings I think are the best and the shipping is guaranteed 3 days after you place an order...I've been shooting one now on my dot bow and I know it's got 2500 shots on it at least....


Dewayne Martin


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Even though I build my own strings, if I had to have someone make one for me, it would be Randy Rutledge. He is a peerless craftsman and knows more about our sport than most.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Even though I build my own strings, if I had to have someone make one for me, it would be Randy Rutledge. He is a peerless craftsman and knows more about our sport than most.


I've known Randy for a lot of years (his family and mine go back to when he and my father were little kids). He has an incredible eye for detail and quality, and is a tremendous asset to archery.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

As far as stings go, I make my own. I suppose I just like to do as many things for myself as possible, and if I want a new string, it's nice to know I can go into my shop and make one.

As a general rule, I replace my strings every year and relegate the old ones to backup status. That goes for both target and hunting bows alike.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Ha. I can't tell you how many back ups I have. My general rule of thumb is to start the season with 2 fresh strings. I shoot both of them in and flip a coin to select which is my primary string. When outdoor season begins, I'll do the same with my outdoor rig.


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Make my own, and always willing to make for others upon request.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Ha. I can't tell you how many back ups I have. My general rule of thumb is to start the season with 2 fresh strings. I shoot both of them in and flip a coin to select which is my primary string. When outdoor season begins, I'll do the same with my outdoor rig.


Hmm, I guess its time I retire my 9 year old strings then?  ha, ha, ha.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

9 year old strings OMG yours should have failed 8 years ago ;-p those things are no good past 6 months or 1000 shots. ;-) 

I have never heard of a failed string from age if properly treated ie clean waxed never seriously over heated etc. hot cars in summer I have heard can cause failure


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

Joe Schnur said:


> 9 year old strings OMG yours should have failed 8 years ago ;-p those things are no good past 6 months or 1000 shots. ;-)
> 
> I have never heard of a failed string from age if properly treated ie clean waxed never seriously over heated etc. hot cars in summer I have heard can cause failure


This from age. 










Hutch


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Does anyone remember Kevlar strings and how they'd break at the nocking point? I never used Kevlar years ago but witnessed several break right at the nock point upon release. One guy told me they only lasted about a thousand shots. This was a long time ago.

I've shot DF-97 strings of 14 strands many thousands of times with no issues. I dare say some of my strings have about 15,000 shots on them with very light arrows before I replace them. I do replace my strings around this number of shots and have never broken one while shooting. I have no idea how many shots it would take to snap a modern string through sheer volume of arrows. Anyone have any ideas? (recurve bow)


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

I hope everyone saw the jest in my comment. Your picture looks like an example of dry rot not properly cared for and carefully maintained modern bow. Strings fail usually dry rot , heat, damage... Improper crimping of nocking points which can cut strands and start failure


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

To those more knowledgable than myself... I've always used 8125 but there are now several string materials used in recurve. Could someone explain to the newbies and those that have forgotten :embara: the different materials and the pros and cons used in Oly recurve these days.

Nifty

Reaching for the Sky... Not the Hoyt.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Makin...the+benefits+of+today's+modern...-a0168775800
Has a great discussion of the materials and issues surrounding strings. 

Vector an is prone to fuzzing but is stretch and creep resistant so most string materials are blends of denema and vectran either custom blends or standard boy brownell blends. Most that say they have a proprietary blend are off their rocker. There is great debate on noise effect of strand count and material choice. There are several threads on string materials I recommend you check those out. This thread is unlikely to produce the detailed materials discussion your question deserves or start a separate thread new developments are always interesting to watch.


----------



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

I found a place on Ebay Scott's strings I have gotten 2 from him made to my specs and one is two colors twisted. GREAT service, builds them however you want them and out of what ever material you want. Mine were both from 8125 and they were $12.95 each to my door. I have not a a bit of trouble with them. And I had them in 4 days.

Ted


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Stone -



> Does anyone remember Kevlar strings and how they'd break at the nocking point? I never used Kevlar years ago but witnessed several break right at the nock point upon release. One guy told me they only lasted about a thousand shots. This was a long time ago.


I remember when Kevlar strings came out. 1980's IIRC. 
A lot of guys were swearing by them for about a month or so of hard shooting and then swearing at them when they blew.
That was about the only time we saw people using flemish splice stings on Olympic bows. 
The extra stretch on shock was supposed to help the string live longer. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I have been making strings for years (since 97 or so) I make 99% of what the CJO archers use. I use BCY stuff almost exclusively because Chris Deston at BCY has helped our club out more than a few times. When my wife ran a shop I made tons of strings for recurves compounds and one of my specialties is TNC (target) crossbows including the strings Brent Hankins used to win the 07 WCA Jr world and WCA 09 senior world championship with. I have made a few for people on AT but I mainly do it for the members of my club these days.

I have most brands of bows which helps since some-like HOYT G3/M1/990 limbs require a shorter string for say a 70" bow (66.5 or so) compared to a 70" IonX with F7 limbs or a 70" WW bow (67 or so)


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Viper1 said:


> Stone -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the late great Ann Hoyt gave me a few "hoyt" FT kevlar strings. She said DON'T USE THESE. there was about a 5 year period between 76 (when Pierson's lanes closed) and 81 (when I started bowhunting in upstate NY) that I was out of archery and that is when I think the Kevlar stuff started up. when I got back to shooting recurves in the early 90s, the kevlar stuff was gone


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

lksseven said:


> http://www.recurves.com
> 
> I've had good luck with Chad's strings.


yep, me too


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Stone Bridge said:


> Does anyone remember Kevlar strings and how they'd break at the nocking point? I never used Kevlar years ago but witnessed several break right at the nock point upon release. One guy told me they only lasted about a thousand shots. This was a long time ago.
> 
> I've shot DF-97 strings of 14 strands many thousands of times with no issues. I dare say some of my strings have about 15,000 shots on them with very light arrows before I replace them. I do replace my strings around this number of shots and have never broken one while shooting. I have no idea how many shots it would take to snap a modern string through sheer volume of arrows. Anyone have any ideas? (recurve bow)


Oh yes! Kevlar was the main reason I built my string jig. i think I had 3 spares at any given time. Thank goodness to FastFlight


----------



## syme71 (Apr 12, 2013)

apologies for noob question....

How do you determine #of strands required for bow poundage? I see 12, 14, 16 strand options. I'm looking to buy strings for my daughters first bow. 62" bow, 14 lb SF short limbs.

Any specific material that works better for lower poundage?

Thank you and Happy New Year


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

It used to be based on the breaking strength of the materials. Now, its more a matter of string thickness that fits your nocks. At that weight, you don't need much so I'd go for 12 strands.


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

For longbows and recurves it used to be 8-10 times the bow draw weight. A 30# bow would impart somewhere around 240-300 lbs of force when shot. If you had a single strand breaking strength of 20 lbs, you would need 12-15 strands. With modern materials, the breaking strength is much higher so strand count is no longer an issue of strength but rather good nock fit and now bow speed. A thicker string moves slower and you may lose a few fps. For your daughter's bow that is not a concern.


----------



## GyaradosTamer (Mar 16, 2013)

syme71 said:


> apologies for noob question....
> 
> How do you determine #of strands required for bow poundage? I see 12, 14, 16 strand options. I'm looking to buy strings for my daughters first bow. 62" bow, 14 lb SF short limbs.
> 
> ...


I'm not really sure about materials, but for strand count, since your daughter's bow is rather light, whatever strand thickness that allows the arrow nocks to loosely fit on the string would work best. You should be able to firmly tap the string with two fingers and the arrow should be able to come off the string. However, the fit should also not be too loose so that the arrow falls off with only a very light tap. If you have no way of testing this, I would just go with the 12 strand string.

More on the topic of the original post:

I ordered a string from this website http://www.dmerrill.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=3

Excellent quality and you really can't beat the price for a custom string (starting at $10). Additionally, I ordered a string in BCY 8125 sunset orange and at the time, he only had orange and black on hand. He left me a voicemail asking about the color discrepancy, but since I was on vacation, I didn't receive the message so he made it and sent it anyways. So, I came home to an orange and black string. He later sent me sunset orange as requested and let me keep the orange and black string free of charge. Fantastic service.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I've been using the same 8125 string for about 5 years now. No problems, I have about 6 backups. Never used them. They were made by a member of the Canadian Olympic team, they are reeeeeaaaalll nice.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

Extreme Bow Strings. http://www.extremebowstrings.com 
These guys do custom orders with any kind of string material you can think of. I just ordered two black and florescent yellow astroflight strings from them. They arrived at my door just over a week later. They were identical in every respect, The brace height on my bow was EXACTLY the same with each string (and was the perfect brace height for my bow). 25 bucks each. And they are damn sexy. Match my SF elite (carbon/high foam) limbs beautifully.


----------



## wozie (Jul 21, 2005)

Halls Arrow, Manchester Connecticut. Excellent


----------



## leveralone (Jan 23, 2010)

JBK Strings. Just ordered another set in Sunset orange and black.


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

Just got a new string from chad mentioned in this thread. 
Ended up getting a string with the new bcy-x and halo serving. A few shots on the string and I like it.


----------

